# Hamster help?!



## Isabelle lewis (Dec 8, 2016)

Hi all,
So for Christmas I'm getting a hamster (yay!) and I'm pretty set on a Syrian. I'm looking for cages right now and I'm not sure if the one I'm looking at is fit for my hamster. So this cage is for gerbils but all the hamster cages I'm seeing on pets at home just seem a little small? I want to give the best to the soon to be new member and I'm desperate for some advice! The cage I'm looking at is the Gabry 50 Gerbilarium from pets at home. I think it's good because it's got two floors and the bottom could have a nice thick layer of substrate for my hammy to hide and burrow. So I just have a few questions about getting this hammy and deciding the supplies I need:

- is this cage okay for the hammy?
- does anyone have a good wheel I can buy for the cage that won't hurt his back?
- is carefresh bedding okay?
- can I feed him normal hammy food with some fresh fruit and veg as an occasional treat?

Thank you everyone!


----------



## Jackie C (Feb 16, 2016)

Welcome to the forum, Isabelle. x

I don't know_ anything _about these little cute creatures, but I would have thought a bigger cage would be better, as long as he's got somewhere he can snuggle up. It does sound like you're well prepared. Enjoy your new little friend x


----------



## bulldog200 (Mar 14, 2011)

Hi , these are the type of cages and wheels that's ideal for hamsters  hope it helps you


----------



## anachronism (Jan 30, 2014)

None of the cages at pets at home marketed for hamsters are big enough for Syrians. The cages Bulldog has posted are a good guide, the Alaska cage is a steal at £35


----------



## Wolfsbane1 (Dec 27, 2016)

I agree that Pets at Home cages are rather small, and this is probably late but I think the Extra Large Gerbilarium for 70 pounds is a nice cage. and I second anachronism- the Alaska is a good cage! Good luck with your hamster


----------



## Alicej123 (Mar 8, 2017)

Hello I'm new to this but I just need some advice! 
I brought 2 female Russian dwarf hamsters called nibbles and frankie on Saturday the lady in the pet shop told us that she didn't want to split them up because they've been together since birth and in the space of 3 days nibbles has been picking on frankie fighting it so much that frankie is terrified to be around nibbles when ever she comes near frankie she squeakes and runs away. I tried putting a different house to sleep in into the cage and nibbles would come in there and fight frankie out of it to the point she'd sleep outside next to his wheel cos shes to scared to sleep in the houses. He also has a little cut / scratch on his foot that has appeared, today has been the worst day for it whenever nibbles see's frankie he starts a fight. Should I defiantly split them up for good?


----------

